# Olcott



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

We will be there next Fri/Sat if the weather is right.


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

Good luck, let us know how you make out. Fishing is sounding pretty good right now.


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Was there last weekend, caught a lot of steelhead till the last day found the kings , will be back in a few weeks, was good fishing , good luck on your trip , hope to a good report


----------



## Krt1911 (Mar 30, 2014)

I was there on Thursday July 20. Fishing was very spotty. We went 11 for 13 all kings, but 9 of them were in the first hour before the sun hit the water. The rest came between 9 and 10am then nothing for the rest of the day.


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

I am going up Fri - Sun as well!


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

We moved out leave day out one day because of the blow. Got there late Friday. Sat. was rough We tried for a few hours and got a few small Kings in 200ft range. The wind and waves made it to hard to fish.
Sunday we went right out and started at the 26 line about 500 ft. as soon as we dropped lines it was game on.
We were looking for Kings and ended with 9. We must of released about 15 steel head. All the fish were 45 to 55 down. Most all came on spoons. Most kings were with no flasher. Monday was a short day. We fished tell 10 am got one big King a good size Coho and a big Steel head. Than time to load and make the trip home. Had to get home to can the salmon while it was still fresh.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Sounds like everyone caught fish...awesome! Some pictures would be great! Thanks for the reports! The weather has been crappy, we keep changing the date we're going. But finally made the commitment and booked our lodging. We are going the 9th-13th and 23rd-27th, hope the weathers good! Good luck to everyone who's heading up!


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

We're supposed to go this weekend but that ain't looking good at this point


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Kwall said:


> We're supposed to go this weekend but that ain't looking good at this point


No it doesn't, we were all set for this weekend as well but had to change it again!


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

We cancelled last weekend. Hoping to get up Sunday and Monday the 6th and 7th.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Fish out of Olcott yesterday. Got a late start due to a trailer light issue. Bite was a bit slow. Ended up keeping 2 Kings and 2 cohos. Also caught a few nice big steelhead. Black mountain dew SD with a green crinckle fly and dark spoons worked best. Best marks we form 450 to around 500 fow east out of the harbor off of the plant. I'll hopefully be back up next weekend.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

bwarrenuk said:


> Fish out of Olcott yesterday. Got a late start due to a trailer light issue. Bite was a bit slow. Ended up keeping 2 Kings and 2 cohos. Also caught a few nice big steelhead. Black mountain dew SD with a green crinckle fly and dark spoons worked best. Best marks we form 450 to around 500 fow east out of the harbor off of the plant. I'll hopefully be back up next weekend.


Thanks for the info heading up next weekend, hoping for good weather. It's never easy after a big blow.


----------



## tpklam (Jul 10, 2012)

Decoy hound said:


> Thanks for the info heading up next weekend, hoping for good weather. It's never easy after a big blow.


me too....


----------

